# Evil Sun Rising by Guy Haley



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/sanctus-reach-evil-sun-rising-hardback.html

Saw it in the inbox. Wish it was a full book and not yet another novella. >.< He had a quite good grasp on greenskins in Skarsnik. But at least its not outrageously priced for once.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Read and finished it. A good orky read, that is a direct continuation of the excellent shortie 'Engine of Mork'.

However the orky language felt too clean and direct. I think the author forgot using the orky dialect.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Brother Lucian said:


> Read and finished it. A good orky read, that is a direct continuation of the excellent shortie 'Engine of Mork'.
> 
> However the orky language felt too clean and direct. I think the author forgot using the orky dialect.


It's next to impossible to write a book using the Ork dialect without the book sounding like a joke.

It's also why I think there are very few Ork based books.


----------



## godking (Oct 13, 2013)

Loved Evil sun rising also liked engine of Mork. I want a trilogy from the Ork point of view. I also liked the fact that Orks call other races aliens as they realistically should.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Appearently theres 2 short story tieins, and an audio drama that is a direct continuation of Evil Sun Rising.
http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/sanctus-reach

Seems to be a new warzone. Suprised they didnt brand it Apocalypse.


----------

